# dog sitting



## goosebarn (Jul 20, 2011)

does anyone know if there is legislation on dog sitting services as opposed to registered kennels?


----------



## The Pet Coach (Jun 8, 2011)

It's down to the individual councils, some require you to have a boarding license, some don't, some say you can only have a maximum of X dogs boarding at a time, some don't! Speak to the Environmental Health Department in your local council.

You do need to keep in mind how much of a nuisance it might be to your neighbours too.


----------

